# Veterans Expo & Hiring Event - CONROE



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*Veterans Expo and Hiring Event* *Tuesday, March 17*
9 a.m. to 2 p.m.
Lone Star Convention & Expo Center
9055 Airport Rd.

Conroe, TX 77303

For more info, visit: http://www.milvetpeer.net/events/event_details.asp?id=599336&group=133943


----------

